# Car still pings...



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I have been using 93 octane gas since my car pings at anything lower than that, but I noticed the other day while going up a hill that my car start to ping with the 93 octane. Maybe what I thought was a ping before isn't actually a ping? Are there any other fuel related noises when accelerating or climbing hills that are usually present besides pinging?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

it might be helpful if you were more descriptive. Anything can make a ping noise....try to pin point approximate location, sound, and more specific conditions in which the pinging occurs. Im sure I wont be able to help you, but no one will be able to help you unless they know as much as you do.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well when someone says there car knocks or pings they usually say it sounds like a diesel engine, but since I've never heard a diesel engine run far any significant amount of time, I don't know if my car makes a pinging sound representative of having advanced timing etc...or if it is just a sound present in every car....I will try and listen to it again and get back to you guys.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

two different things, when an engine diesels it runs after you turn off the engine. when it pings it's preignition and can happen at anytime your running the car.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I was refering to the sound of a diesel engine, as that is what some people say pinging in a car sounds like when you have the timing set too high, not the car actually pinging. I believe my car pings due to a timing, fuel related problem as that it seems to make this noise when I run 87 or 89 octane but goes away with 93 octane, which would make me assume it is a ping associated with advanced timing etc. But sometimes it makes the sound while going up a hill while using 93 octane gas which makes me think that something else is wrong besides advanced timing, maybe a bad egr valve purhapse?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dschrier said:


> *I was refering to the sound of a diesel engine, as that is what some people say pinging in a car sounds like when you have the timing set too high, not the car actually pinging. I believe my car pings due to a timing, fuel related problem as that it seems to make this noise when I run 87 or 89 octane but goes away with 93 octane, which would make me assume it is a ping associated with advanced timing etc. But sometimes it makes the sound while going up a hill while using 93 octane gas which makes me think that something else is wrong besides advanced timing, maybe a bad egr valve purhapse? *


sorry, was eating yogurt when read your post... lost attention... 

yeah try cleaning your the whole egr system. do you have the actual timing advanced?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I have never advanced the timing myself, or had it checked, but I have had my timing chain replaced in the last 15,000 miles ( my car has 142,000) and I would assume that the timing would need to be recalibrated once the chain was replaced or is this incorrect?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah maybe they forgot to do that and the timing is advanced too far. do you have access to a timing light... hmm... that may not help if they installed the chain wrong...


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well the car still made the pinging sound long before the car ever had the chain replaced. I have read that an egr valve helps reduce pinging and knock and purhapse I need to clean mine. It seems like the older cars have a problem with gummed up egr valves and such.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah, your guess is as good as mine but I'd start there.


----------

